# Tune Speedneedle Review



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Very comfortable seat. I have ridden 3+ hour days on it mountain biking and have not had a comfort issue. The only problem I have is that the sides are a bit hard and when getting back on the saddle it feels pretty rough when it rubs against your inner thigh, after a while though I think my inner thighs have gotten used to it. The saddles nose can also catch on you shorts sometimes. 

A great place to save weight! Only 98.8 grams.

Recommended.

More in depth analysis on my blog.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

pastajet said:


> Very comfortable seat. I have ridden 3+ hour days on it mountain biking and have not had a comfort issue. The only problem I have is that the sides are a bit hard and when getting back on the saddle it feels pretty rough when it rubs against your inner thigh, after a while though I think my inner thighs have gotten used to it. The saddles nose can also catch on you shorts sometimes.
> 
> A great place to save weight! Only 98.8 grams.
> 
> ...


it seems you got a heavy sample or the wider "marathon" version


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

*Correction: Tune Speedneedle Marathon Review*

Nino,

Yes you are right, its the Marathon model. I wanted the more comfy of the bunch. I forgot that there are 2 models.

You can tell the difference in the 2 pictures, mine (the Marathon is smooth leather) the normal Speedneedle looks like suede leather. I have not seen the other versions of the Speedneedle so I can't comment on them

There are actual 3 versions of the Speedneedle. Per their web site:

Speedneedle 
Material: 
Seat shell and rails: Carbon Carbon
Seat cover: Leather or Lycra Leather
Seat rail protection: Kevlar 
Padding: Light foam 
Weight: 97 g (Lycra), 109 g ( Leder/Leather)

Speedneedle Marathon
Material: 
Seat shell and rails: Carbon Carbon
Seat cover: Leather
Seat rail protection: Kevlar
Padding: Light foam 
Weight: 119 g

Obviously their weights are 20% to high, thats always good!

Thanks Nino.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*cool shift cables...*

i like your shift cables as well

but since you commented about the wider rear part of the saddle putting some stress don't you think the regular, narrower version would have been the better choice?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Nino,

I am not sure a bit more narrower seat would make much difference. Its still a bit hard compared to the usual more padded (and heavier) saddle on its side. I would need to have the other saddle on my bike and make some comparisons.

Like I said though after a bit I got used to it and its a very minor annoyance. I built up a callus on my inner thigh 


I ended up using differnet body english when slamming down through rock gardens when I am way back off the seat. The only time it happens is when you are way back hanging over the rear tire and especially when you are being bounced around. :thumbsup:

Its still on the bike so its a great product...what do I call it "Gram's Seal of Approval"


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice, must get me one of those saddles soon.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Hard to believe a saddle this light is comfy as well... seems it's worth trying. Nice review, by the way... :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

pastajet said:


> Yes you are right, its the Marathon model. I wanted the more comfy of the bunch.
> 
> Speedneedle Marathon
> Weight: 119 g
> Obviously their weights are 20% to high, thats always good! Thanks Nino.


You can see the sticker on my Marathon says 109 g and still you got a lighter one.


----------



## tainted (Oct 31, 2004)

but the workmanship leaves a lot to be desired c/f with say, AX-Lightness. maybe I can post a picture of the underside of the saddle soon.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Q/R seat clamp but a weight weenie saddle?


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the review - only 1 problem*

I want one, and I'll have to swap my seatpost as well, Bahhh!


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

If only the rails went a bit further forward (I like my saddle well back).


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Yes I have a QR for the seatpost, its still a mountain bike so I am moving the seat up and down a good 3.5 inches at least a couple of times on a ride, I have thought of going to a normal bolted one and just pop out my hex key to move it! 

Maybe its time to try that, after all I am Gram:thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*no QR needed...*



pastajet said:


> Yes I have a QR for the seatpost, its still a mountain bike so I am moving the seat up and down a good 3.5 inches at least a couple of times on a ride, I have thought of going to a normal bolted one and just pop out my hex key to move it!
> 
> Maybe its time to try that, after all I am Gram:thumbsup:


i have never ever moved my seatpost.


----------



## tainted (Oct 31, 2004)

*as i was saying....*



tainted said:


> but the workmanship leaves a lot to be desired c/f with say, AX-Lightness. maybe I can post a picture of the underside of the saddle soon.












Just don't like the way it was put together but damnnnn its light.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Yummy!!! Wow! Uber light!!!


----------

